# Uber 1099



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

I login to drivers.uber.com and look under 'tax information' and there's no 1099. Only a tax summary for last year. I thought the earning threshold for getting a 1099 was $3k? Gross was $5100, net was $3200. It says near the net earnings that its not for tax filing purposes, though when I filed last year for 2019 that's what I used?

If I go into tax settings it has a way to enter tax info. I think I did this when I first signed up a couple years ago. I'm uncertain about changing that now. Should I change it, and that would get me a 1099? Would it be too late to get a 1099?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

1099-K is issued for $20,000.00 and higher. This is for gross sales from rides.
1099-Misc is for $600.00 and higher. This is for bonus and misc money from Uber.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> 1099-K is issued for $20,000.00 and higher. This is for gross sales from rides.
> 1099-Misc is for $600.00 and higher. This is for bonus and misc money from Uber.


Except there are no more 1099 MISC from Uber. They have been replaced for 2020 by 1099 NEC but it functions identically as the MISC.



nj9000 said:


> Only a tax summary for last year. I


That is what you use for the information to do your schedule C.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Except there are no more 1099 MISC from Uber. They have been replaced for 2020 by 1099 NEC but it functions identically as the MISC.
> 
> 
> That is what you use for the information to do your schedule C.


Ok I wasn't sure if I ****ed up and was supposed to fill out that online form in the tax settings area on their site to get them to do a 1099.


----------

